# Best option to Spool a Senator 9/0?



## Lizzy K II (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a new Penn Senator 9/0 size reel and I need some suggestions on what to spool it with. I'm looking to incorporate some braid but I cant afford to fill it completely with braid. I'm guessing about 80 lb. class line but do I base it with mono and top with braid? Or will the braid dig into mono that big? A guy at a tackle shop said to base it with braid and top it with mono. If I do this how much braid do I put on before I switch to the mono? 

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

What will you be fishing for with the reel? Deep drop trolling.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

vinsp said:


> What will you be fishing for with the reel?.


*I have the same question VINSP.*

Its been awhile since Ive seen a Penn 9/0 mentioned being used offshore.

might check the net for some 130 lb solid or hollow braid in spool of 1000 yards (3000') . Alot of time 130# *will be less expensive* than lower poundages such as 60-80#. I guess its easier to manufacture or something.....

Braid is so much more expensive than mono in the beginning but it last a heck of alot longer (yrs) has been my experience. JMO

Wither you fill it up with braid or mono or a combo of each depends on what its gonna be used for would be what I would say..


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Lizzy K II*  
_1) do I base it with mono and top with braid? _

_2) Or will the braid dig into mono that big? _

_3 )A guy at a tackle shop said to base it with braid and top it with mono. _

_4) If I do this how much braid do I put on before I switch to the mono? _

_5) Let me know what you guys think_

_-----------------------------------------------------------------------------_

1) no

2) yes

3) that's correct

4) about two-thirds o'the way IMO...... that way you should have enough mono on there to fish on headboats that don't allow braid

5) personally, i think your putting lipstick on a pig........ that reel holds 625 yds of 80# mono........ it's gonna cost you $100+ to partially fill it with a quality braid

if you just gotta have that much line, i'd suggest you use 500 to 600yds of 200# braid or 700 to 800yds of 130# then top-shot-it-on-out with 80 or 100# mono.... anything smaller'n that size braid and you're gonna have about a mile o'line on that reel

anyway, do that and you oughta be covered for just about anything you wanna target in the gulf


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

not sure what your plans are for this , but the gear ratio is 2.5:1, that reel will beat you to death deep dropping with it. might find some #100 green spot dacron online way cheaper


----------



## Lizzy K II (Sep 25, 2009)

I know this reel is pretty big and holds alot of line but I needed something bigger than they crappy Penn 209's and 309's that my dad had forever. I'm fixing to get another one of these reels just to have a pair. I realize that this setup most likely isnt at all ideal for snapper dropping, but as I said I needed a cost effective yet rugged setup to use overall for some AJ or grouper and mabe some occasional trolling for whos or dolphin. 

What are the differences in using hollow braid or solid? I've seen the hollow stuff but I dont know what its used for. 

I dont want a mile of line on here so I guess I'll go with some heavier line. I wont have to worry about not being allowed to use braid cuz I always fish off of my boat. But, if I top the braid with mono will I ever peel the reel enough to ever utilize the braid under the mono? Sorry for all the newbie questions but I just want to weigh all my options while keeping the overall effectiveness and cost in mind.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

I build up the spools on my reels with mono and it works just fine. on my 50s I fill the spool 1/3 with 80lb mono and fill up the rest with 700-800 yrds 80-100lb braid leaving room for a topshot of mono or flouro. I've caught some big fish and never had any problems with the braid digging into the mono on any reel. if your braid gets low enough for that to happen you are about to get spooled anyway. the only function of the mono is to build up your spool so you don't have to put 1500yrds of line on the reel to fill it up.

having said that I agree with Bill Fisher about the lipstick on a pig. just fill it with 80lb mono.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Lizzy K II said:


> if I top the braid with mono will I ever peel the reel enough to ever utilize the braid under the mono?


dunno...... haven't seen the fish you're hoping to hook

doesn't matter a whole helluvva lot....... the braid'll last for years all you'll have to do is change top-shots ever-so-often

hollow is more expensive but i'll let someone else explain it's benefits

fwiw, info like boat, targeted species, distance offshore, port, etc.... woulda gone a long way in helping others offer suggestions

generic questions are just gonna get generic answers........... i think alotta people would like to help but way-too-often questions get asked but no details are provided for the best possible answers (not singling you out cuz it's not just you)

what i said will work for you........ being on your own boat you might wanna consider more backing with a shorter topshot or no braid at all if you're not gonna get out over 1500' deep...... (that's info i don't have)

you talked like cost was gonna be big factor........ C O had a good suggestion about using regular dacron........ i've seen many o'9/0 reels spooled with it

fwiw, you can buy enough mono to fill 2 9/0s for $40..... http://www.anglerscenter.com/line-closeouts.htm


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

From what I know the Penn 9/0 (model 115L) is a *big game trolling reel* that holds about 700 yards of 50# mono, with a gear ration of 2.5:1. It's one of the cheaper trolling rigs you can buy, about $150, but the Penn has quite a good reputation with the 115 and it larger 116, which is made for 80# line.

All tackle has Ande Premium/clear line in the 50# size for about $40 per one pound spool, which is about 1,000 yards, not bad stuff in my book. I'd avoid the heavy lines like 130# unless you were hunting very large varmints and know what you're doing, as it is nearly impossible to tie a fishing knot.

Sounds like Bill Fisher found better than than I could! Suffix mono is very good.

That's my suggestion, one kind of line all the way to your terminal gear such as a wind-on leader for trolling or a dropping a baited fish-finder rig such as for swords, grouper, AJ, snapper, and so forth.

Some do use braided but it is expensive and to me, that's best for smaller reels such as for casting at tarpon, popping tuna, or speed jigging with metal - and the 115 isn't so hot for either casting or popping or speed jigging in the least. Have fun and let us know if you catch a biggun on it! I've caught a ton of tuna on the 115 off the East Coast, which it is perfect for.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

oh yeah,.... one other thing, (and not-that-it-means-anything) i personally would never spend the money to spool a 9/0 penn senator with hi-dollar spectra line

dacron, maybe....... but not spectra

i'd use the money for sumpin else to add to my arsenal


----------



## Lizzy K II (Sep 25, 2009)

I really appreciate the responses. I dont mind spending some money to use part spectra part mono if its going to last longer and not have to be rinsed as much like dacron. I'm running in a 28 ft. Pursuit with 200 Optis, fishing out of POC with an average one way trip ranging from 40-55 miles. Water shouldnt be deeper than 400 ft. and I'm looking at catching some larger grouper and AJ's. 

I'm srry. for not being more specific at first. Dacron is probably not what I will go with but I do want some form of braid not only for longevity but for better fishability and hook setting power.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Not a problem and tight lines. Just a word that Power Pro is horrible fishing line that will rot in two years, and they've had some manufacturing issues. Don't buy it is my recommendation.

Second, it's going to be a LOT of spooling to go with solid braided line as opposed to hollow braided line, and hollow braided line ain't so hot for ground fishing. So lookee here:

50/65# mono: 0.030 inch
50/65# braided: 0.015 inch
100# braided: 0.018 inch

What I'm saying is that you need somewhere about twice as much braided line to spool your reel full. No big deal, sounds like you could use some of both, anyway.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Lizzy K II said:


> I really appreciate the responses. I dont mind spending some money to use part spectra part mono if its going to last longer and not have to be rinsed as much like dacron. I'm running in a 28 ft. Pursuit with 200 Optis, fishing out of POC with an average one way trip ranging from 40-55 miles. Water shouldnt be deeper than 400 ft. and I'm looking at catching some larger grouper and AJ's.
> 
> I'm srry. for not being more specific at first. Dacron is probably not what I will go with but I do want some form of braid not only for longevity but for better fishability and hook setting power.


get a 300-500yrd spool of 250lb power pro and bulk up your spool with the appropriate amount of mono. that's what the charter captains over here use on 6/0s and 9/0s for jacks and grouper.


----------



## Lizzy K II (Sep 25, 2009)

Which knot to splice mono to braid? Albright?


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Lizzy K II said:


> Which knot to splice mono to braid? Albright?


for this straight braid to the swivel with a polamar. 300lb mono leader after that.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

_ as I said I needed a cost effective yet rugged setup to use overall for some AJ or grouper and mabe some occasional trolling for whos or dolphin._

sell it and buy a couple of 4/0 wide senator HS reels, they will be more than enough reel and 3.2:1 ratio, that is way overkill for those species


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> _ as I said I needed a cost effective yet rugged setup to use overall for some AJ or grouper and mabe some occasional trolling for whos or dolphin._
> 
> sell it and buy a couple of 4/0 wide senator HS reels, they will be more than enough reel and 3.2:1 ratio, that is way overkill for those species


4/0 or 6/0 would be fine offshore for most species. A lot of fisherman go out with way to much(overkill)for the fish they are after.


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

REELING 65 said:


> 4/0 or 6/0 would be fine offshore for most species. A lot of fisherman go out with way to much(overkill)for the fish they are after.


I agree. You don't need a 9/0 for anything other than spool capacity as it is virtually identical to the 6/0 on the inside. However, I have one myself. It is rigged for big shark fishing where you need lots of heavy mono. Otherwise, I think a 4/0 or 6/0 will serve you better. Sell that 9/0 to the surf sharkers and buy yourself a good 4/0, 6/0 or Baja Special. Fill up with 300 yrds of 80 lb braid and catch whatever AJ or Grouper comes your way. You don't need all that line capacity to bottom fish. For snapper, dolphin, kings, most wahoo, etc. you shouldn't need over 40 lb mono to handle any of them.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

REELING 65 said:


> 4/0 or 6/0 would be fine offshore for most species. A lot of fisherman go out with way to much(overkill)for the fish they are after.


Well it sounds like he or she already has the 9/0 and wants to use it, so what the hay? I might put a bent-butt on it, throw it in a rod socket, and use it for top and bottom drifting maybe ... but you can't fish unless you have a line in the water.

As far as mainline joint splices, the Bimini doesn't work so hot on braided line as good and I'm not sure that's best although for backing I just use a single Uni knot. Backing is simply some cheap old line used to spool the first layers on your reel ... which I suggest because a 9/0 is *One Big Mama of a Reel*.

LOL, if you're going to get spooled by a UFO, might as well have it bust as the Uni knot anyways. :wink:


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Yet another voice to replace it. There are a lot of reels in between a Penn 209 and a 9/0. You won't likely be at a loss to sell the 9/0 and use the money for a 6/0 (if mono to be used) or 4/0 (if braid to be used). In fact, you'll likely come out ahead money wise, have a better reel for your intended use, and not spend more on spectra than what you spent on the reel.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

you need a different boat too


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Spool with 50 lb mono and get after it. No need for fancy line to increase the capacity. If anything, top shot it with some braid/spectra so you can use that line for fishing the bottom. 

Biminies work great with braid/spectra. Its the prefered intitial connection with many types of solid spectra. Hollow, just pull a loop. Solid, you use a bimini.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

lol!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Poor Lizzy K II is (sounds like a boat name) gonna come unglued if we keep going on like this! 

But one more thing to think of is that the Penn 9/0 115L is a wide body reel, so when you reel in a bunch of line you have to use your thumb to move the line left and right or it will create a huge hump of string in the middle, since it is not a levelwind reel. If that humping action happens and clogs up the reel, no matter how much you crank, you are stuck when the string hits the frame cross-support.

You can't use your fingers to guide braided line onto your 115L, or it will saw them off - I am serious here, it will saw through fishing gloves and your fingers in a heartbeat if you have more than 100 yards of solid braid with a fish on, especially if the reel is freespooling line out on a large fish. I have the cuts to prove it.

What we're trying to say is that solid braid is meant for narrow frame reels meant for jigging and maybe solid braid. * Hollow-core braided line* is nice and fat and smooth to wind on a wide-body reel and won't hurt your hands so perhaps you'd like to try that? That's some really cool stuff, and you have plenty of room for it.


----------



## Lizzy K II (Sep 25, 2009)

Yea Lizzy K II is a boat name. Hah I'm a he not a she. Why do I need a new boat? 

What are the advantages/disadvantages of hollow braid? I'm still open to anything at this point. It makes sense that the braid will cut you when a fish is on. I do want some sort of braid though for bottom fishing. What will hollow core braid allow you to do that solid braid wont?


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Swells said:


> You can't use your fingers to guide braided line onto your 115L, or it will saw them off - I am serious here, it will saw through fishing gloves and your fingers in a heartbeat if you have more than 100 yards of solid braid with a fish on, especially if the reel is freespooling line out on a large fish. I have the cuts to prove it.
> 
> What we're trying to say is that solid braid is meant for narrow frame reels meant for jigging and maybe solid braid. *Hollow-core braided line* is nice and fat and smooth to wind on a wide-body reel and won't hurt your hands so perhaps you'd like to try that? That's some really cool stuff, and you have plenty of room for it.


Huh? At least 40+ of my reels have spectra on them and most is solid. I guide the line on all my reels (no level winds on anything including the Ambassadeurs) and I still have all my fingers. I don't even use gloves most of the time. If you get a cut or your hands get soft, a little Pet tape will fix it. The current braid doesn't deserve the reputation it has for cutting. I have more trouble with mono burns.

As for the advantages of hollow spectra, the main one is it's ability to be spliced. You can splice end loops for windons, eliminating the Bimini twist, you can cut out a bad section and splice it back together. You can add new line with no knots by splicing it in. All splices should be 100% strength. Most knots in spectra are 40-70% strength. The main advantages to spectra are it's longevity (some people have been using the same spectra for over 10 years) it's lack of stretch (great for bottom fishing and deep dropping) and its small size (see above). You can splice a section of hollow braid to solid braid and get the advantages while still buying cheaper solid. All the splices are very easy to do and don't require any special tools other than a bent piece of single strand leader. The hollow is usually a bit larger in diameter for a given pound test and you will get less on a spool but you can join mono to it with no knot. One thing to remember is you don't have to splice the same pound test together, I.e., you can splice hollow 80 lb to hollow 130lb, which opens the door to all kinds of interesting setups.

I'm afraid I agree with the people that suggested a 4/0 sized reel. I personally love my Baja Specials, my regular 4/0's and my TLD's. I don't want to hold that big reel all day and the 2.5 to 1 ratio will wear you out. I like something around 4 to 1. For the majority of the fishing in the GOM, even a 4/0 isn't needed but is sometimes handy to have. More important is the strength of the internals and how much drag can it put out smoothly. As always, just my opinion


----------

